# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам > Божественная мастерская >  Гаура-Нитай и Панча-таттва: поклонение, украшение, одежды...

## Susila dasi

Как сделать выкройки. 
1 вариант - если Божества маленькие. Положить на чистый лист бумаги и обвести контуры. 
2 вариант - Нада-бинду-видхарини выкладывала фотки на исчезнувшем сайте. Кажется, это Божества Джая Радхе из Москвы.

----------


## Susila dasi

Ещё один вариант. Я его увидела у матаджи, профессионального модельера-конструктора. Для него нужны навыки кройки, чтобы знать где какие линии проводить. Можно посмотреть на швейных сайтах. 

Сначала Божество обматываем небольшими полосками пищевой плёнки. Слоя 3 нужно. 
Потом обматываем скотчем. 
Рисуем все необходимые линии - линию груди, рукава и тд. 
И разрезаем аккуратно острыми тонкими ножницами по боковому шву. 
Убираем пищевую лишнюю плёнку внутри скотч макета. 
Разрезаем по линиям.
Переводим на бумагу. 
При выкраивании нужно добавить 1-2 мм на свободу облегания по всем срезам. так как ещё подкладка будет. 
Если какие-то вопросы - пишите.

----------


## Susila dasi

Не пугайтесь белых глаз, это процесс реставрации совместила с создания выкройки-основы.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

спасибо-прикольно

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

Хари Кришна!!!дорогие преданные может кто подскажет как шить штанишки для Гаура Нитай??что то вроде этого...

----------


## Susila dasi

> Хари Кришна!!!дорогие преданные может кто подскажет как шить штанишки для Гаура Нитай??что то вроде этого...


 Если обычные брюки не сшивать по бокам - то это принцип штанишек. Выкройку - можно на глаз сделать, или на Божествах. Но это надо фото-курс сделать.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

был

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

а у меня бзик-мне не нравится,когда шов,хоть и сбоку,поэтому я делаю штанишки с кнопками посередине задних половинок :smilies:

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

а может кто выкройку подскажет...а то у меня не хватает разума "создать" выкройку...или  вы Ananga Manjari d.d. как делаете штанишки на кнопочках??мне идея нравится тоже не нравится когда швы видны

----------


## Narayani d.d.

а я вообще никаких штанов не признаю, все мои Божества (которые мужского пола  :smilies:  ) ходят в дхоти и только в дхоти. ну, или если материала не хватило - в типа юбке, которая выглядит в точности как дхоти. считаю дхоти самой красивой и подходящей одеждой для Божеств  :kirtan:

----------


## Susila dasi

> а я вообще никаких штанов не признаю, все мои Божества (которые мужского пола  ) ходят в дхоти и только в дхоти. ну, или если материала не хватило - в типа юбке, которая выглядит в точности как дхоти. считаю дхоти самой красивой и подходящей одеждой для Божеств


Ох уж эти юбки! Гаура Нитай в них ещё более менее выглядят, но когда я вижу Адвайту ачарью в юбке, мне становиться не по себе. Я думала над штанишками для Божеств - на самом деле, Гауранга и Нитай не ходили в штанах. Но.. посмотрите, как дхоти завязывают - просто получаются штаны. Я знаю 5 способов как завязать дхоти штанишками, из книги про сари, дхоти. Для Божеств шьюм упрощённый вариант - штанишки, да просто запаритесь завязывать всё время дхоти как штанишки. Хотя можно так красиво завязать! Но на маленьких Божествах - это аскеза, нужно потренироваться, и чтобы как бочёнки Божества не выглядели. 
Теперь про юбки - да это вовсе не юбки! Это длинные кафтаны! Посмотрите фильм Джодха и Акбар - мусульманские длинные жилеты или кафтаны, которые одеваются поверх рубахи и штанов. Очень красивые. То же самое у индийских Раджей, если старые картины посмотреть, то же самое у русских..Ну правда, смешно выглядят Божества в юбках! Это моё мнение, если кому штаны не нравятся - это уже дело вкуса. Дхоти тоде надо так сшить, чтобы передние складки и складки на хвосте не создавали объёма на талии.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

да, когда Божество стоит в такой позе, как обычно мурти Шри Адвайта ачарьи - юбка в виде дхоти должна быть очень хорошо пошита.
я не завязываю на Божествах дхоти, когда их шью - я просто прошиваю складки и пришиваю сверху кнопку, и когда одеваешь - одеваются они как настоящие дхоти - остается просто защелкнуть и все. ничего проще не знаю  :smilies:  дхоти шьются ну очень просто и быстро, одеваются еще быстрее, а смотрятся - абалденно. но не знаю, может, для маленьких Божеств действительно удобнее штанишки... но когда стоит большое Божество Шри Кришны в облегающих брюках - мне не по себе. у меня образ Вриндаванского Гопала, бегающего по пастбищу за коровами, ассоциируется только с дхоти и развевающимся чадаром, но никак не с кафтаном и облегающими брючками. тоже касается и Шри Панчататвы - никакого мусульманства, только дхоти и чадары.
если мурти например Рукмини-Дваракадхиш, в царском настроении - то тогда можно пару кафтанов с рубашками и пару колготок... прошу порщения - то, что называют штанишками  :smilies: ))) но я - за древнюю культуру Индии, а не за мусульманские традиции, от их вторжения ничего хорошего с Индией не произошло, имхо. а в старых индийских фильмах (да и в современных) раджи в основном в красиво задрапированных дхоти расхаживают.
я не навязываю свою точку зрения, просто мнение вслух  :namaste:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

раз уж речь пошла о фльмах - вот отрывок из сериала "Дваракадхиша - Бхагаван Шри Кришна" (хотя индусы почему-то "а" на конце съели  :smilies:  ).
красивый такой актер в красивом дхоти. не представляю, как бы он в этом эпизоде в облегающих штанцах также величественно выглядел  :biggrin1:   ... и тем более не представляю, например, Шри Маха-Вишну в мусульманской одежде. однозначно дхоти.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBJMK...eature=related

----------


## Susila dasi

> раз уж речь пошла о фльмах - вот отрывок из сериала "Дваракадхиша - Бхагаван Шри Кришна" (хотя индусы почему-то "а" на конце съели  ).
> красивый такой актер в красивом дхоти. не представляю, как бы он в этом эпизоде в облегающих штанцах также величественно выглядел   ... и тем более не представляю, например, Шри Маха-Вишну в мусульманской одежде. однозначно дхоти.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBJMK...eature=related


 :good:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Я знаю 5 способов как завязать дхоти штанишками, из книги про сари, дхоти.


а можно как-то увидеть эти способы? может что-то для моих лотосооких парней подойдёт  :mig:

----------


## Susila dasi

> раз уж речь пошла о фльмах - вот отрывок из сериала "Дваракадхиша - Бхагаван Шри Кришна" (хотя индусы почему-то "а" на конце съели  ).
> красивый такой актер в красивом дхоти. не представляю, как бы он в этом эпизоде в облегающих штанцах также величественно выглядел   ... и тем более не представляю, например, Шри Маха-Вишну в мусульманской одежде. однозначно дхоти.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBJMK...eature=related


Да, кстати. Штаны можно сшить очень красиво - будут смотреться как завязанное дхоти. У венгерских Гаура Нитай такие - в Будапеште. А на ферме - Гауранга в штанишках и юбочке. http://darshan.freeblog.hu/

----------


## Susila dasi

> а можно как-то увидеть эти способы? может что-то для моих лотосооких парней подойдёт


Попробуйте посмотреть по ссылке. Надеюсь, откроется. https://plus.google.com/photos/11596...59037153?hl=ru

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Да, кстати. Штаны можно сшить очень красиво - будут смотреться как завязанное дхоти.


 я об этом и говорю: если не получается сшить нормальные дхоти, то тогда юбку или штаны в виде дхоти, чтобы выглядело в точности как дхоти и никто даже не подумал, что это нечто другое  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Попробуйте посмотреть по ссылке. Надеюсь, откроется. https://plus.google.com/photos/11596...59037153?hl=ru


к сожалению, ничего не открылось, хотя у меня есть регистрация  :neznai:

----------


## Susila dasi

> к сожалению, ничего не открылось, хотя у меня есть регистрация


Posmotrite eshe raz, nastroiki pomenyala. Sorry, net drugogo srifta na etom kompe. https://plus.google.com/photos/11596...CKag6M_5s9zEIQ

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

я  совсем не против дхоти, юбочек ввиде дхоти, просто хотелось попробовать пошить один наборчик с куртой по колени ,а вместо дхоти штанишки пошить.
но почему то   так ничего и не поняла...значит в ассортименте одежд для Бождеств будут только юбочки и дхоти :cry:  а так хотелось разнообразия

----------


## Susila dasi

> я  совсем не против дхоти, юбочек ввиде дхоти, просто хотелось попробовать пошить один наборчик с куртой по колени ,а вместо дхоти штанишки пошить.
> но почему то   так ничего и не поняла...значит в ассортименте одежд для Бождеств будут только юбочки и дхоти а так хотелось разнообразия


Ирина, попробую вам через несколько дней фотки выложить. Сейчас времени нет.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Posmotrite eshe raz


спасибо, посмотрела. таааак всё сложноооо  :swoon:  :biggrin1:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Да, кстати. Штаны можно сшить очень красиво - будут смотреться как завязанное дхоти. У венгерских Гаура Нитай такие - в Будапеште. А на ферме - Гауранга в штанишках и юбочке. http://darshan.freeblog.hu/


А умеешь делать как на фото у Венгерских?Такие ...спереди с краями.Не знаю как описать...

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

Susila dasi
  спасибо ..

----------


## Susila dasi

> А умеешь делать как на фото у Венгерских?Такие ...спереди с краями.Не знаю как описать...


Думаю.. примерно прикинула надо на ткани попробовать, а это точно дхоти?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Кшатрийский вариант?

----------


## Susila dasi

Вроде того

----------


## margarita rita

Харе Кришна матаджи ! все таки не совсем понятно было на счет штанишек для Гаура Нитаи ! может что то мог бы выложить примерно как выглядит выкроика или сами штанишки в незастегнутом варианте !!? Спасибо !

----------


## Тхакурова Лалита Игоревна

а как сшить Гауранге и Нитьянанде дходти?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а как сшить Гауранге и Нитьянанде дходти?


на большие и маленькие Божества дхоти шьются по разному. на большие - как обычные дхоти, только они не завязываются, а пристёгиваются кнопками (хотя, если Божества больше 80 см - можно уже и завязывать). на маленькие - шьют юбочки в виде дхоти, закладывая складочки либо по талии, либо спереди по вертикали.
может, кто из местных рукодельниц выложит фото дхоти и выкроек для маленьких Божеств? я на днях выложу для большеньких.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

обещаные фоты дхоти и Божества в оном



зы

тут остальные фоты боком вышли, хотела отредактировать, но что-то не получается. так что наклоняйте либо голову, либо комп  :biggrin1:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

здесь такая же засада... странно, у меня на компе все ровно. в общем, если добрый модератор поставит фоты правильно - я буду очень признательна  :buket:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

*Narayani d.d.*
Спасибо!
Напишите пожалуйста соотношение длины к ширине.
Я экспериментировала, немного испортила материала, пока более менее не получилось, и то мне кажется что они не очень правильно у моего Кришны сидят.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

да незачто  :buket:  , всегда пожалуйста!
для Гаура-Нитай - 21см длина, 71см ширина плюс припуски на швы, для Кришны - 34см высота, 110см длина. соотношение высчитывайте сами, у меня с этим туго  :biggrin1:   1:3 наверное...

на самом деле, я думаю, что делая по формуле 1:3 не всегда можно угадать. все Божества индивидуальны и не всегда эта формула может сработать. например, у моих Божеств животики большие (потому что у мраморных нельзя делать тонкую талию), а у бронзовых могут быть очень тонкие талии и соотношение уже будет другое.

 лучше делать индивидуальную выкройку, для дхоти это проще простого. длина дхоти - это расстояние от талии до стоп, то есть такую, как вы хотите плюс припуски на швы.
ширина дхоти складывается из:
1) - объём талии + 
2) расстояние от пупка до поясницы между ножками (этот участок должен немного провисать, так Им удобнее и красиво потом со складками выглядит  :mig:  ) + 
3) пару сантиметров на то, что заправляется во внутрь сзади на пояснице +
4) - часть ткани на складки спереди.

когда я шила первое дхоти, то я просто отрезала кусок ткани такой длины, какой я хотела дхоти, сразу заложила на нем складки, и обернула на Божестве, как дхоти. вот так просто и установилась ширина, без всяких измерений в сантиметрах и соотношений. 
зы
для экспериментов лучше брать очень дешевую ткань, которую не жалко покромсать и выкинуть  :mig: 

ззы
если вы планируете передние складки в дхоти для Гаура-Нитай пропускать между ножек (как обычно делают у Божества Шри Кришны или Шри Баларамы), то лучше дать на длину еще пару сантиметров дополнительных. а если передние складки будут просто висеть - тогда лучше точно длину вымерять, чтобы стопы потом было видно.

зззы
если дхоти шьются для Шри Баларамы и Шри Кришны, которые стоят в пастушеской позе, то на длину и ширину я обычно даю ткани побольше, чтобы потом было много складок, так лучше выглядит и легче драпируется  :mig: 

 Харе Кришна!  :namaste:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

*Narayani d.d.*
Спасибо вам за то что делитесь своим опытом, я только благодаря вашим описаниям и сшила. Все понятно и доступно описано  :heart: 
Думаю многим пригодится

----------


## Narayani d.d.

я тоже надеюсь, что хоть чем-то могу помочь Вам в служении Вашим Божествам  :namaste: 
спрашивайте, ежели чего, с радостью поделюсь чем смогу  :buket: 
Джай Шри Радхе!

----------


## oksana

Дорогие преданные пожалуйста может кто подскажет где найти мастер класс по шитью курты на подкладке для божеств.... больная тема для меня..никак не получается качественные... помню на старом форуме было..а здесь не могу найти...

----------


## Susila dasi

> Дорогие преданные пожалуйста может кто подскажет где найти мастер класс по шитью курты на подкладке для божеств.... больная тема для меня..никак не получается качественные... помню на старом форуме было..а здесь не могу найти...


Мастер-класс, наверное, пока трудно найти. Я вот всё думаю его сделать, но пока руки не доходят. А какие трудности? Может я помогу. Если что, можно в скайпе поговорить.

----------


## oksana

> Мастер-класс, наверное, пока трудно найти. Я вот всё думаю его сделать, но пока руки не доходят. А какие трудности? Может я помогу. Если что, можно в скайпе поговорить.


спасибо большое... трудность в том что никак не одолею с подкладкой курту... выкраиваю все но потом подклада то тянет то стягивает... в итоге оставляю только верхнюю часть и  получается курты... но хочется чтобы были очень красивенькие и аккуратные.... :stena:

----------


## Susila dasi

> спасибо большое... трудность в том что никак не одолею с подкладкой курту... выкраиваю все но потом подклада то тянет то стягивает... в итоге оставляю только верхнюю часть и  получается курты... но хочется чтобы были очень красивенькие и аккуратные....


Подкладку нужно выкраивать в зеркальном отражении. Здесь нужно быть очень внимательной, и каждую деталь подписывать. Припуски на швы должны быть везде одинаковые. Так на пальцах сложно объяснить. Попробую сделать мастер-класс, но мне нужно пару недель. Праздники, работа. Если срочно, могу по скайпу показать как нужно выкраивать и сшивать. Принцип такой - сшитая подкладка должна быть зеркальным отражением основы и точно ей соответствовать по размерам.

----------


## Susila dasi

Кстати, все пошив одежды от кутюр отличается тем, как сшита подкладка. От неё зависит, как изделие будет сидеть. И ей уделяют не меньше внимания, чем самому изделию, а иногда и больше. Номер - "сейчас быстренько подкладку пришьём" - не пройдёт.

----------


## Манджуваника д

Сушила, дорогая, пожалуйста, для блага всех читателей форума, сделайте этот мастер-класс!  :good:  Это так актуально! Помню, сама мучилась с подкладкой больше чем с основой.  :stena:  В итоге умаялась, а результат все равно не удовлетворял... Будем ждать  :buket:

----------


## Susila dasi

> Сушила, дорогая, пожалуйста, для блага всех читателей форума, сделайте этот мастер-класс!  Это так актуально! Помню, сама мучилась с подкладкой больше чем с основой.  В итоге умаялась, а результат все равно не удовлетворял... Будем ждать


Хорошо. :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Подкладку нужно выкраивать в зеркальном отражении. Здесь нужно быть очень внимательной, и каждую деталь подписывать. Припуски на швы должны быть везде одинаковые. Так на пальцах сложно объяснить. Попробую сделать мастер-класс, но мне нужно пару недель. Праздники, работа. Если срочно, могу по скайпу показать как нужно выкраивать и сшивать. Принцип такой - сшитая подкладка должна быть зеркальным отражением основы и точно ей соответствовать по размерам.


муж сказал-подклад чуть меньше надо делать...

Кстати,проблема с подкладом может быть из-за вида ткани.Иногда очень с шелками сложно...
Я люблю из хлопка шить.Он прост в работе.Печворк-красив.

----------


## Susila dasi

Да, можно подклад делать на 1мм меньше () по всем срезам. Причём, когда вы сделаете выкройки-основы нужно прибавить по 1-2 мм на свободное обегание (то есть и на подклад). Не больше!. Подклад хорошо шить и из шёлка. Но нужно все срезы обработать клеем ПВА смешанным с водой в пропорции 2-3 части воды и 1 часть клея. Зубочисткой можно обрабатывать. Одежды потом по швам не разлезутся и шить удобнее. Только утюжить нужно без пара! А если хлопок, то нужно очень тонкий и крепкий использовать, лучше всего батист. Но его нужно проверять, чтобы натуральный был. А лучше вообще сделать отдельные выкройки-основы для верха и подкладки.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

само слово "подклад" приводит меня в трепет трепетный и ужОс ужасающий...
страшнее могут быть только брюки для Кришны...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

да,ладно,ничего там сложного нет-в брюках-главное аккуратно все сделать.хошь покажу мою выкройку брюк?в смысле моего Кишора?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> да,ладно,ничего там сложного нет-в брюках-главное аккуратно все сделать.хошь покажу мою выкройку брюк?в смысле моего Кишора?


спасибо дорогая, но... я просто не переношу когда на Божеств брюки одевают  :smilies: )) только дхоти  :good: 
а вот за выкройку курты буду благодарна! :smilies:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> нужно все срезы обработать клеем ПВА смешанным с водой в пропорции 2-3 части воды и 1 часть клея. Зубочисткой можно обрабатывать. .


а я прямо кисточкой, наношу,и водой не разбавляю.он и так достаточно жидкий.прям рисую по невырезанным еще деталям,по краям,а потом уже вырезаю.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> спасибо дорогая, но... я просто не переношу когда на Божеств брюки одевают )) только дхоти 
> а вот за выкройку курты буду благодарна!


чей-та ты так брюки недолюбливаешь?у нас в штате как раз у пастухов национальный наряд-именно брюки,тут традиционно Кришну одевают в брюки  и кофточку.дхоти конечно тоже испольуют.мне штанишки прощ-чем дхоти делать :smilies: вот на последний наряд,я столько раз его (дхоти) укорачивала,переделывала,этачтота!!)
как интернет заработает,выложу выкройку кофточки.
но все равно тебе ее придется делать для своих Божеств,тут не такое дело,что перерисовать можно :sed:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Ananga Manjari d.d.чей-та ты так брюки недолюбливаешь?
-  ну не считаю я красивым когда Божества в брюки наряжают и не представляю я Господа нашего в брюках. несмотря ни на что  :smilies: ))

вот на последний наряд,я столько раз его (дхоти) укорачивала,переделывала,этачтота!!)

- у моих Гауранги и Нитьянанды на Гауру-пурниму дхоти были одного роста с Ними  :smilies: ))) там ничего укорачивать не надо, чем длиннее и ширшее - тем больше складок и тем красивше  :mig:  
никогда не парилась с дхотями, самое простое что можно придумать  :mig:

----------


## AlenaGi

Харе Кришна, уважаемая Ananga Manjari d.d.  примите пожалуйста поклоны. а не могли бы Вы все-таки скинуть фото или рассказать как сшить штанишки для Гаура Нитай, чтоб очень красиво получилось. а то у меня в голове что-то примерно вырисовалось, но опыта пошива одежды для Божеств у меня нет (только укорачивала дхоти, купленные в Индии). поэтому хочется послушать людей опытных в этом деле. благодарю заранее

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

AlenaGi примите и мои поклоны.
я прямо сейчас не могу,мы тут в состоянии переезда,сидим на чемоданах,все божественные принадлежности запакованы.
тут в теме вроде есть мастер-класс для снятия выкроек с Божеств.
я делаю шов сади на ножках.тогда никаких швов не видно сбоку.
я постараюсь-как только,так сразу

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна, уважаемая Ananga Manjari d.d.  примите пожалуйста поклоны. а не могли бы Вы все-таки скинуть фото или рассказать как сшить штанишки для Гаура Нитай, чтоб очень красиво получилось. а то у меня в голове что-то примерно вырисовалось, но опыта пошива одежды для Божеств у меня нет (только укорачивала дхоти, купленные в Индии). поэтому хочется послушать людей опытных в этом деле. благодарю заранее


http://dietysewa.blogspot.com/ - здесь собраны разные варианты построения выкройки штанишек для Божеств.

----------


## oksana

Дорогие преданные кто может подсказать как сшить вот такие дхоти.... Очень холелось давно придумать и туту увидела на фото и поняла да..вот такое дхоти хочу сшить и оно очень подойдет к новой одежде
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

на фото по ссылке обыкновенные дхоти-как мужчины носят.только для Божеств впереди и сзади пришивают либо кнопки,либо велкроу-в зависимости от размера
я впереди делаю на кнопке застежку,а спине-велкроу

----------


## Константин В

Харе Кришна!
Скажите пожалуйста, как поколоняются Господу Нитьянанде? Какие молитвы возносят? Может, есть какие-то стандарты поклонения?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна!
> Скажите пожалуйста, как поколоняются Господу Нитьянанде? Какие молитвы возносят? Может, есть какие-то стандарты поклонения?


 Обычно поклоняются вместе и Господу Нитьананде и Господу Чайтанье - стандарт один. Конечно, есть молитвы. Зачем вам только для Господа Нитьананды?

----------


## Константин В

Харе Кришна!
Преданный в связи с отъездом подарил божество Господа Нитьянанды.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Опять же, обычно преданные поклоняются Гаура-Нитай, а не одному Нитьянанде. Вы уверены, что Божество установлено и тот преданный поклонялся Ему?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна!
> Преданный в связи с отъездом подарил божество Господа Нитьянанды.


Знаете, поищите лучше Господа Чайтанью. Или попросите, чтобы из Индии привезли. Даже на алтаре Они должны вместе стоять.. не говоря уж о том, чтобы по одному поклоняться. А поклонение обычное, домашнее. Здесь полистайте, есть домашний стандарт http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10110. Ещё уточню у старших пуджари, как в таком случае быть.

----------


## Константин В

Спасибо!
Просто дело в том, что тому преданному, который дал мне Господа Нитьянанду, он достался тоже в одиночестве, совершенно случайно. Это было очень давно. Преданный служил ему дома. Теперь он у меня. То есть, проследить историю, почему он оказался один, уже невозможно.
Я знаю про домашний стандарт, спасибо, что дали ссылку - освежу память с удовольствием. 
А Вы думаете, можно Господа Чайтанью отдельно найти? Я всегда видел их только вместе, как Гаура-Нитай.
Если узнаете у старших пуджари, буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Константин В

> Опять же, обычно преданные поклоняются Гаура-Нитай, а не одному Нитьянанде. Вы уверены, что Божество установлено и тот преданный поклонялся Ему?


Преданный точно поклонялся ему, бхакти-врикши проводились. Просто получилось так, что достался Господь Нитьянанда в одиночестве. 
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Преданный точно поклонялся ему, бхакти-врикши проводились. Просто получилось так, что достался Господь Нитьянанда в одиночестве. 
> Спасибо заранее.


Константин, что вы имеете ввиду под бхакти-врикши?

----------


## Susila dasi

Пожалуйста, для вас ответ старших пуджари: "Нитйананде есть мантры и молитвы. Но всё-же лучше Ему поклоняться с Гаурангой вместе. Можно во Вриндаване заказать для него Гаурангу, без проблем. Выбрать хорошего мастера, и он достаточно быстро может изготовить Божество соответствующей формы. Шрила Прабхупада в ИСККОН рекомендовал поклонение именно Гаура-Нитай".
Может вам просто изображение Господа Чайтаньи рядом с Господом Нитьанандой поставить? Изображение не отлично от самого Божества..

----------


## Константин В

Да, я так и хочу сделать, надо только мастера найти будет.
Спасибо!

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна!
> Скажите пожалуйста, как поколоняются Господу Нитьянанде? Какие молитвы возносят? Может, есть какие-то стандарты поклонения?


Стандарт поклонения  - как Гаура-Нитай. Мантры есть в Панчаратре. Молитвы - в интернете  :smilies: . Нитьанада-аштака, Шачисута - аштака - для Гауранги и т.д. А если можно, выложите, пожалуйста, фото вашего Господа Нитьананды в этой теме.

----------


## Константин В

Харе Кришна!
Извините, что долго отвечал. 
Вот Господь Нитьянанда:



Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна!
> Извините, что долго отвечал. 
> Вот Господь Нитьянанда:
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо за помощь.


Во Вриндаване можно заказать Гаурангу. Ещё бы полностью отреставрировать.. Говорится, что если на Божестве краска ободралась, то Божество болеет.

----------


## Кристина

вот буквально в эту Картику искали на Лой-базаре Господа Чайтанью в пару к уже имеющемуся Господу Нитьянанде. Мы просто взяли мурти с собой и продавец сам нашел идеально подходящее мурти Господа Чайтаньи. Там же они и распишут одинаково, так что проблем в поиске никаких.

----------


## Мангала-мала деви даси

> Подкладку нужно выкраивать в зеркальном отражении. Здесь нужно быть очень внимательной, и каждую деталь подписывать. Припуски на швы должны быть везде одинаковые. Так на пальцах сложно объяснить. Попробую сделать мастер-класс, но мне нужно пару недель. Праздники, работа. Если срочно, могу по скайпу показать как нужно выкраивать и сшивать. Принцип такой - сшитая подкладка должна быть зеркальным отражением основы и точно ей соответствовать по размерам.


Матаджи Сушила, а где-то уже есть ваш мастер-класс? И еще, вот на этом сайте, что вы давали http://dietysewa.blogspot.com/ - нет информации про штанишки, может быть где-то еще можно то же самое прочитать?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Матаджи Сушила, а где-то уже есть ваш мастер-класс? И еще, вот на этом сайте, что вы давали http://dietysewa.blogspot.com/ - нет информации про штанишки, может быть где-то еще можно то же самое прочитать?


Совсем забыла про него.. Извините.. Сегодня сделаю по-дхоти фото-мастер класс. По штанишкам в течении месяца. До Гаура-пурнимы нужно одежды Божествам сшить.

----------


## Susila dasi

Построение выкроек для Гаура Нитай. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNB_...aNqZZt_JLXJ2P4

----------

